# We make good men better



## Bro glenn mcdaniel (Aug 23, 2013)

I am a strong believer that as a mason we are to live at a higher standard .. we r to lead and teach other how to lead ....I can say being a mason giving my time to my community ( charity) has made me a better man ....I love my PHA fam


----------



## ojohnsonmason (Oct 2, 2013)

Agreed brother, there is no better feeling than giving back.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## broglover79 (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## Bro.Stewart#3 (Nov 27, 2013)

Lodge #3 F&AM


----------



## jmiluso (Dec 1, 2013)

I agree brother Glen!

SMIB


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------

